# Body bushing question



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

1967 Lemans. I've read almost all the threads and I don't quite get the core support bushing. I can't hardly see a bushing in there ( I see the one on top, but not on the frame). It almost looks like it's mounted metal on metal. I've done this before on my 78 TA, spun the cage nut, all that, so I'm familiar with the process. But this has me stumped a bit. Is there a bushing in there that you guys usually replace, and how do you get to it? All the lines on the doors, hood etc. look good. Also Ames shows a square and a round core support bushing. The one I see on top is round, but I don't see the one between the core support and frame so I don't know which I need. I'm a little tempted to not mess with it till I pull the engine and can get at it better. 

I'm currently replacing the rear control arm bushings and thought I'd do the body bushings while I'm under there. I've been lubing everything up good with PB blaster. The bushings between the frame and body that I can see look pretty bad, but this car is not very rusty fortunately. It is believed to have 160K miles. 

This is the view of where the core support sits on the frame from the front on the passenger side. Looks to me like its sitting right on the frame.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Your '67 would have had a bushing layout similar to what is shown here.
The only variation would be the number of Shims (Washers) this could vary car to car and sometimes side to side from the factory.
The shape of the Bushing was a design change but I do not have any info as to when this occurred.
Both styles are available in the aftermarket. 
If you have NO bushing and/or Shims the only reason I can think of is prior damage correction.
Cheers


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The round bushing is the most common used with most;


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks. The bolt on my car comes in from the top, so maybe it has been messed with. And I guess I can see how the bushing on the frame is kind of hidden by the core support.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Just a follow up, I completed this yesterday and thought I'd pass along some comments. I had been using PB blaster on them for about a month, every once in a while I'd try to hit them. With the little spray tube I felt like I could hit the general area of all of them except no. 3 (under the door) and no.6 (behind rear wheel). For those I drilled a very discrete 1/8 hole for access and soaked them through the hole. I think this helped. I used a breaker bar to gently work them out being careful to sometimes even just go a 1/4 turn and then back and then another 1/4 turn and so on. The bushings in the worst shape were 6 and 7. The bolts hardest to get out was #3 and one of those broke off. In the picture you can see a little hole saw type bit I had in the tool chest that worked great to cut a small hole right above this bolt and I could remove the bolt from the top. Under the radiator core support was oversized round bushings. I got all of my bushings from Ames. The number 5 bushing was a drop in bushing originally, but there was a cage nut above it so I put it back as a bolt in. The number 6 bushings above the axles were drop in and they appeared to be in good shape so I left them. The drop in bushings I got from Ames were much thicker height wise and I didn't want to use them. I could have put a new bolt in bushing top in there, but decided to just leave them as is because they looked and felt solid. 

Bonus picture of new rear upper and lower control arms and rear axle after posi unit install. Next I hope to do front control arm bushings.


----------

